

Show HN: Xmasify.js – Christmasify your team page - grexi
https://github.com/usersnap/xmasify

======
grexi
A Santa’s hat and some awesome christmas music - that are the perfect
ingredients for a shining christmas time :)

We created some neat GitHub library to christmasify your web worker’s life.
Now it’s up to you to upgrade you team page!

